# Buying a CanAm finally



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok well for some reason HL forum isn't letting me log in and Im tired of not being able to post in this forum from reading all of the threads.

Anyway I sold my custom Honda 500, with WAY TOO many mods and such (if you have been on HL within the past 3-4 years you've probably seen it). Well now I finally decided I want another bike

ONLY choice is Can AM. Not missing out on all this power these bike produce. Ok no heres my type of riding

Trailered to the woods/trails/park then trails through mud and then back to the trailer, every now and then ill ride it around the yard and take the lady for a ride.
Im not new by any means to ATVs, these big bores yes, I'm mechanically inclined, and I do plan on installing a CATVOS 6" sometime later on as my Foreman I built into a 7'' IRS.

I think I want a 1000, BUT from the reading and research I have done, Im unsure still. Heres why

My first thought was hands down a 2015 Outlander 1000 XT Brushed Aluminum, then I started researching parts and differences between the models.

2015 Outlander 1000 XMR, better Maverick rear diff, something in the transmission (I think its the beveled gears) makes the tranny stronger and FOX Podium shocks. Yes I know it comes with factory snorkel and rad relocate, but that stuff will be changed later on anyway, Im not paying extra for the stuff I want to change.
Only think I don't like about it is the longer chassis, when the MAX first came out I thought it was stupid and I think I still do. BUT for the VERY RARE occasion I ride 2up, it would be awesome for that rider as well. But is that worth accepting the longer version? IDK yet. So IF I go 1000 XMR route Id want Manta Green

Then I thought well you can't beat the look of a Renegade, you can't Im sorry. They're sick. I looked up the specs on them as well, NO difference between the X XC and Base model diff/tranny wise. They both use the "weaker" rear diffs.

Now I looked up the upgraded rear diff price, around $700-$850 I believe, then also Id want those FOX Podium shocks, idk what those run. 

So that leaves me with buying that XT Outlander 1000, replacing the rear diff later on along with the shocks, and saving money at the start which would lower my payments and interest id pay on the back end.

Im sorry its long and my first post, but want to lay out what I know and I have read and searched. Im not new to this so I figured being thorough would be beneficial

Thanks guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

welcome to MIMB. 
sounds like you got some descision's to be making. this is my thought on your choices. its like building a house. you can have a builder install fans throughout your house and pay for them for 30 yrs....or you can save lots of money by buying them and installing them on your own. those bike modles with performance upgrades from the factory are definatley sweet... but you are paying way more in the long run plus intrest for those parts like Fox shocks, and factory snorkle.. exc.. if you are financing. since you say your mechanicly inclined and not new to ATV's, why not buy a 1000 without all the extras . than you put what you want on it and and save yourself big money. not that the XMR and other factory moded bikes arent badass, but you are paying for convieniance. I wonder those factory installed silverbacks and fox podiums are costing over the life of a loan? maybe way more than just buying them online. anyhow, hope i didnt miss the point, to your questions and good luck. keep us posted .:flames:


----------



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

^ Thank you for the responses

That is basically where I am at. While writing that first post I kind of started to answer my own question.

As far as the XMR and factory upgrades, that was my thought exactly. Why would I pay extra for that every month and one day rip all that stuff out just to replace it?

Well I started digging and comparing part numbers on the XT and XMR, reading way too many brochures, contacting my dealer and even Can AM themselves (which they couldn't answer my questions, weird) to reading forums for hours.
I found out that the XMR also has a newer Lower "L" gear ratio by 28%. Only the 1000XMR, Maverick, and 6 wheeler have this. Idk if it is a new transmission completely, or just some gears. But for the type of riding most of us do, and tires most of we run, that would really come in handy. 

Now with that being said, does anyone know how difficult it is to pull the transmission or how much these transmission run usually? Like I said I came from honda, so Ive never ran a belt before, so in that sense I am "new" to this style transmission

I still don't think it'd be worth the extra $2k between the XT and XMR. My local dealer has a thing where if you buy an atv they give you a free tire/wheel package. Usually silverback since its Monroe, LA. But the only things off the XMR I want are the shocks, diff, and transmission (not right off, but eventually)


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Friend of mine blew the rear diff on his xmr 3months later got it back warranty replacement 2 days later an 4-6 miles it blew the rear diff again but this time it took out the trans along with it .An no warranty as he took it in with the 29.5 laws on it the 2nd time they are telling him around 3400.00$ to get it back


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

dam that blows. did his xmr have factory installed silverbacks before the laws? if it did, IF the laws weigh the same or less.... he might have something to go to war with.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I have several canned ham horror stories 2were personal experiences the others I know first hand as they are close friends most have gone back to the Kawie side 1even traded for a popo (he's still sick)


----------



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

I know they're going to have problems. Every bike does. Ive just seen WAY TOO many brutes regardless of how well maintained they are or not for me to even thinking about going Kawi. I don't like the Polaris line at all, the RZR is the ONLY SxS I would ever own, and Honda doesn't make a big enough bike for what I want. 

I think Im going to go the Outlander 1000 XT route though


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Just a personal experience thing here but I personally bought the outlander 1000 base model and built it up myself which is what you are looking at in the xt just it comes with bumpers and a winch where mine didn't. I have yet to have the first problem out of mine. The only thing I have broken is the front drive shaft and that was from my own stupidity. Go with the xt and don't look back. The XMR and max have more problems than any other one they make. Just be ready for the huge smile from the throttle usage lol!!!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

^ This is what I am thinking to. I haven't even looked up the price of the BASE model. But I think the XT will be my choice though.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I paid 9,300 for mine but after the outlaws lift rims and exhaust it came out to 13,500. I wish I would have got the xt though those bumpers would have come in handy pushing out all those popos lol!!!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

HAHAHA... What is the difference in the base model and XT besides the front and rear bumpers? I haven't even looked at the base model, I just seen XT and assumed that was the cheapest outlander haha


EDIT: looks like a 3000lb winch, hand guards, and bumpers. The price difference between them is well worth it to buy the XT instead. In probably 2 years it'll have the CATVOS 6" and probably some 32s, and who knows what else. Just another money pit LMAO


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Haha yeah they all are these days


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

You do know that its only 1850 in price difference between the xt 1000 and the xmr 1000. I dont think you could add the tires snorkel kit and rad relocate for that. If it were me buying a new one though i would go with the 800 xmr simply for the shorter wheelbase and being lighter. but thats just my 2 cents. hope you get what you want.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

hursteric said:


> You do know that its only 1850 in price difference between the xt 1000 and the xmr 1000. I dont think you could add the tires snorkel kit and rad relocate for that. If it were me buying a new one though i would go with the 800 xmr simply for the shorter wheelbase and being lighter. but thats just my 2 cents. hope you get what you want.



Good point but you have to also weigh in the bad. The XMR has a lot of problems like the air ride and power steering. Some people have no problems out of them but most have to take them back several times to get it right. Even heard of them breaking axles just backing up lol. I myself didn't want all the extra they came with. Always an option though.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I wasnt aware of the problems with the air ride and power steering. Thanks for the info. I will have to read up on that because im planning on trading my bike in on one sometime next year.


----------



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

Actually on the 2015 there isn't Air Ride anymore. THANK GOD!

ONLY reason I decided against the 800 XMR is because it doesn't have the transmission like the 1000 XMR (that extra 28% lower LOW gear ratio would help a lot) plus I'm not sure about the stronger rear diff that the 1K XMR has as well.

I DO like the shorter version, so I originally thought well crap Ill just get the 800XMR. But the 1Ks also have 11 more hp over the 800s. Big difference? Honestly probably not. But why not just get the bigger one? hahaha

Well I know the 1K XMR would be sick, and IF i can get the Manta Green version for the right price I would get that one.

The dealer Id buy from locally does a tire and wheel upgrade for free when you purchase a new can am. The snorkel Id do myself and rad relocate Id buy a kit. So that wouldn't be 1500 worth for me. BUT the fox podium shocks, 28% lower gear ratio and stronger rear diff would be more than 1500 difference easily. That rear diff alone is 850. Plus another 800-1200 for the shocks.

But would I like that "mud step"? idk yet. We will see


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Didn't know they did away with the air ride


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

Yep, the XMR now comes with FOX Podium resivoir shocks


----------

